# newbie



## w22_9rcg (Dec 9, 2008)

hi everyone new to the forum ive had my tt roadster 225 for about 3 months best car ive owned hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welvcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOCwww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome.


----------

